# will females kill younger males?



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry if this is in the wrong spot but Im very confused and not sure where else it would go

I finally got some mieces(yay!) there were two girls and a young male, not very old and most likely not old enough to breed(he was technically still a baby)and while they had lived in the same cage together at the shop where I bought them, and stayed in the same once they were home until I went out the other day to get the boy(his name was Ludwig)a cage of his own.

After getting the cage and coming home, preparing it all and going over to get him to put him in it, I found him dead in the cage with some of his body having been eaten...I dont know if he died of something and they just started eating him or if they killed him, any ideas here? Im sad as he was my first spotted little guy and such a sweetie, he would come right over to you if you placed your hand in the cage


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry you had to find that, but he would have died and the other mice would have made an effort to 'clean up' his remains so as not to attract predators.


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

so your saying they most likely didnt do it themselves right?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That's right, it's unlikely that the does had anything to do with his death.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He probably died from exhaustion; died happy....I hope.


----------

